# photo enforced lights



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

I've looked for this topic, but I can't seem to find it, so sorry if it's already been asked.....on ebay, they sell these plastic license plate covers that are supposed to make your license plate invisible from different angles. I guess there's a reflective thing in them. In my city, they have put up "photo enforced traffic lights" and they give you a $350 ticket if you don't cross the intersection by the time the light turns red. Not cool at all.... so, I'm wonderin if any of you have tried these "Anti-photo" license plate thingies. Do you think they really work? When I was in monterey, I drove past this car that I think had one and from a side view, I really couldn't see his #'s -- they were all blurred (yah,i had my glasses on too!) You think police would mess with ya for it? I dunno... what'cha think?:


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Well, the best way to avoid tickets for red lights is to just not run them  BUT as for the covers, if a cop really wanted to be a pest those covers would be a good excuse to pull you over since technically you are not supposed to cover your plate with anything in california. However I did see something on the news the other day about some people who invented some clear spray that makes your plate not show up in pictures. The name escapes me but a web search should come up with something


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

actually, i've researched these and my cousin has one on his camaro. to the human eye, its just a clear cover, but when a picture is taken, it is "guaranteed" to be blurred. they havent put these cameras in my area yet, but when they do, i'll def have one!


----------



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

really? so maybe i'll get it....about not running the red lights....it's not that i run red lights, but i heard that if you are even in the intersection when the light turns red, you will be ticketed. That totally sux cuz what if you're behind sum fool who is turnin slow and when you crossed the intersection, it was green, but by the time you reach the other side, it's red. That always happens. But then someone also told me the cameras only go off if you completely run a red light. Then, I guess that would be legit, but not if the light was green when you went (u know how sum lights turn from green 2 yellow 2 red real fast). It really sux cuz now where the "photo enforced" traffic lights are, people are stopping on green lights cuz they don't wanna get caught in the yellow. Talk about congestion!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Ivy are you in San Diego?


----------



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

nope, i'd tell you where i'm from, but you'd make fun of me! hee hee


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

LOL naw just wondering what part of cali. They started the red light photos down here as well.


----------



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

try bakersfield......yup, good ol' bakersfield. you should come down and see all the beautiful tumbleweeds.....


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

oooo spiffy that's cool didnt realize it was statewide with the photo lights.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

well you are relatively close are you coming to the meet on the 26th it's in the regional section of the forum in the southwest you grab some peeps and cruise down.


----------



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

koo...i'll try 2 make it if i don't hafta work.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

look around for a spray....
On a news show here in Colorado... they did an report on if it works or not...
And I can't remember the name of it, but it's this spray, you spray on the actual license plate, and it's like a super gloss, 
because of the reflective stuff it's made out of, the gloss from different angles end's up glaring at you... so you can't read it.

I'll try to find it


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

ooo a bakersfield enthusiast, im in Visalia here, so is kbrassfi, Nostrodomas23, and we have a few members in the fresno area as well.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

There's a Canadian Company that always advertises in the back of Car & Driver for plate covers that are designed to avoid photo radar, check them out maybe.


----------



## Blk Spec (Dec 7, 2002)

*covers*

All covers for plates are illegal here in Maryland. Sometimes the lights do turn faster to red. Its not just your imagination. Keep the speed up between the lights.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

These things have been in Germany for years. Its such a pain. Theres so many sites on the net that tell you exactly where these things are located. They also have them for speeding also. They are f*ing annoying.


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

iVy said:


> *try bakersfield......yup, good ol' bakersfield. you should come down and see all the beautiful tumbleweeds..... *


yes Ivy, Bakersfield has been good to all of us. even the Northern Alliance members(me in particular, gonna be there this weekend for 4th of july)


----------



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

ha ha you have 2 come to bakersfield!!! Lucky you!!! You got family here?


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

Rama said:


> *oooo spiffy that's cool didnt realize it was statewide with the photo lights. *


They started that in Chicago tooo, makes me MADDDDDDDDD, like they have money to waste!!!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

down here in orange county too. they mail you the photo w/ the ticket like a couple of weeks after you "ran" it. i think its all bullshit. now you dont have to be at the scene of the crime to get a ticket.

not to mention the surprised faces people get when they cant even remember where they were that day when they ran it.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

try spraying your plate with some hairspray.itll make it reflect light better.Saw it on a website to avoid those photo lights


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

dont those lights only snap photos of the front plate? If so remove it, I havent had a front plate on for like a year and a half now and I've never once been harassed by the cops for it.

P.S. Liuspeed can get you a rear plate cover that blacks out with the flip of a switch, done with a transparent LCD cover i think. pretty sweet idea.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

iVy said:


> *nope, i'd tell you where i'm from, but you'd make fun of me! hee hee *


better "bakersfield" than have people thinking "san francisco"


----------



## SuperblkStalion (Aug 26, 2002)

xt_out said:


> *better "bakersfield" than have people thinking "san francisco"  *


trust me, you'd prefer to be in the bay area than in bakersfield. i swear everytime i go down there mother nature seems to turn up the heat knob to make me wanna leave and go back home faster. The bay is always cool, you don;t even need A/C over there. i like visiting friends around there for just that reason.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

superblkstalion from sacramento eh? that's where brotha lynch the rappers from. how's that? i've never been there.


----------



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

true true bay area is nice. That's where I'm originally from. Nice n' cool....(NOT like bakersfield! <wink wink>)


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2003)

they have the spray for your liscence plate to reflect camera flash and scramble radars on ebay right now


----------



## iVy (Aug 29, 2002)

thanks ~s13saidai~ I'll probably go get em!


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

NissanTuner said:


> *P.S. Liuspeed can get you a rear plate cover that blacks out with the flip of a switch, done with a transparent LCD cover i think. pretty sweet idea. *


is this for real?


----------

